# I'm soooo STUPID!!! Is there ANYTHING that I can do??!



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

I finally decided to buy a heat press and because I'm so very new to this, I went cheap...and it's a good thing. The first one arrived last week and did not work. (I've read over and over and over again here how this is really a mistake, but did I listen?) Anyway, the company sent out another one and I got it today.

I plugged it in and was looking at the instructions and got called to the store floor. I was gone longer than expected and when I came back, my machine was MELTED shut. I had not read the instructions yet and when I plugged it in, the machine was already in the 'on' position....And, NOW, the d)*(&^%$# thing is welded shut.

Is this NOT the stupidest, dumbest, hairbrained thing ever for someone to finally get a machine and melt it within the first 30 minutes of receipt?!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would contact the vendor and tell them of your problem. I would think this is something that should not have happened. I hope they will help you get it resolved.Please don't be so hard on yourself, we have all done things, that we know better than. I wish you luck. .... JB


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I do think you might be a winner But, it makes me wonder if you can still make this press work. If it melted the bottom platen padding to the top and perhaps you can clean it up and purchase a new rubber pad?

And, If it makes you feel better, I got a cheap china hat press and turned it on, set it to 400 and put in a hat for 20 secs and guess what! I smelled burning and indeed, it all its threads melted and the fabric was shiny and burned because it was 400 CELSIUS. duh! It can happen to all of us.

Another morning I was making a quick T. I had a phone call and at that time I did not have the auto opener installed. I ran to get the phone, forgot to come back and my shirt was a nice toasty brown when I remembered:/

/comfort


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you for the support. I'm laughing (the alternative to having a good cry) and my daughter is trying to get someone on the line to see if the thing is salvageable. I have my doubts. It's welded, melted, fused and won't budge. We MIGHT be able to cut through the foam bottom enough to get the pieces apart, but then what? Can we replace them and it work okay? Oh, and TM? The machine was already set to 400 degrees....it's not a good number, is it?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

My first mug press experiment went up in flames, but the machine was salvagable and works fine now that I know what not to do. One thing I have learned is to shut off the power strip to my machines when I'm not right there. Mine is an in-home business and I have some very nosey cats. I don't want any of them going up in flames or getting burned. 

You just have to keep in mind that the lessons you remember the best are the ones that cost you the most. Last year I bought a $500 wood chipper and was so happy to get it and start chipping through a pile of twigs that I didn't bother to read the instructions carefully. Well I put gas in it, fired it up, put in the first twig... the engine came to a screeching halt and won't budge now. Too bad I forgot to read the part about putting oil in it too... So there it sits in my garage reminding me to always read instructions before playing with a new toy. Live and learn. Just be thankful you went cheap and didn't trash one of those $1200 ones! I feel for you.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually, I've told this many times, but try falling asleep while pressing and have the thing auto open and have the handle wack you in the chin and almost knock you out. That's stupid.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

tz4all said:


> Thank you for the support. I'm laughing (the alternative to having a good cry) and my daughter is trying to get someone on the line to see if the thing is salvageable. I have my doubts. It's welded, melted, fused and won't budge. We MIGHT be able to cut through the foam bottom enough to get the pieces apart, but then what? Can we replace them and it work okay? Oh, and TM? The machine was already set to 400 degrees....it's not a good number, is it?


If you reheat it, the rubber with get soft again so you can open it. If it melted once, it will melt again.
If the top platen is teflon coated, scrape it clean and try and replace the bottom mat.


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

You guys are too funny! I really need the laughs at the moment. Cats in flames and twigless-wood chippers! :-D Actually, my daughter just got off the phone with one of the forum sponsers who has said that it actually might NOT be completely my fault...it's really not supposed to meld together...it's supposed to be a little more heat resistant. I don't know...I did get distracted....


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Greg, I'm still waiting on it to cool off. But, it wouldn't open when we first discovered it while it was hot. Will reheating it really let us open it then? And I'm not sure if the top was teflon coated or not...I'm thinking not since it's so stuck?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

check the pressure too , they make the pressure pretty tight for shipping so the handle doesn, t snap up , while in shipment,, adjust the screw pressure thing,, that might be part of not getting it open too,, 
Please let us know,,
sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

all mine during shipment were majorily locked down,, like that,,


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

I just tried loosening the tension...this thing is NOT coming open, folks. Darn salesmen, anyway....he could really talk and had me laughing and I just assumed my new machine was heating up....not getting burned to death! I was probably with this salesman...if I were honest...a good hour, maybe a little more. I'm just sick...


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

OH, here's another thing...the machine sang a REALLY REALLY raunchy and off-key christmas tune while it was heating up...does your heat press sing to you while it's heating up?!


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

I told you I bought it cheap...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sonja,
when it is cooled, I guess, i would go get the biggest knife i can find,, lol
no dont use it on yourself,,
slice thru the rubber pad on the bottom, like bread, try to stay off the metal plates, those will have to dealt with later,,
was it still heating when you came back to it?
if so, the unit is proble still good, if it was not, i could have blown a fuse, from overheating,,
take a deep breath and go get a knife,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

only the illumapress i almost burned up,, I sent it back, and got refund,,


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Sandy Jo, it was still heating when I got back to it...actually, it looks a little toasted in spots...MAYBE it's still safe to use? I will definitely NOT be leaving it alone anymore, assuming it can be salvaged!

I'd also like to say thank you to the forum sponsor who helped my daughter (because her mother was a basket-case at the time) and they really impressed her (and me) with their helpfulness and understanding...Alpha Supply. Thank you.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If it was still heating, it might be ok,, 
Coed, on the forum here sells some product that takes about everything off, i wonder if his miracle, stuff can help on this,,
Jerry,, any input,,?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

i would contact the vendor before doing anything. This could be a faulty machine and they might want to replace it , so they can examone it. I would not do anything to it before hearing from the seller. ..... JB


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

gotcha, Great Advice,, so trash what i told you about the knife, untill you hear from the vendor,,
thanks Jerry


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, JB, I'll just call them in the morning. Are any of you familiar with powerheatpress.com or scalediscounters.com? They are out of California...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

tz4all said:


> Thanks, JB, I'll just call them in the morning. Are any of you familiar with powerheatpress.com or scalediscounters.com? They are out of California...


If they are in California,you still have time to call them today. .... JB


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

tz4all said:


> OH, here's another thing...the machine sang a REALLY REALLY raunchy and off-key christmas tune while it was heating up...does your heat press sing to you while it's heating up?!


NO!!!!!  I don't get serenaded by my press, dang it.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sonya, a quick response to your question about it being preset to 400, 400 Celsius is 752 Fahrenheit and that is way, way, way too hot! (so I learned)


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Reading the instructions/manual (if you can call it that)...it says under "Advantages"..."Silicon gel base board: Endure to temperature till 575 degrees without deform" .... In another area under "Specification"..."Temperature Range: 0 - 599 degrees F"....

So, TM, I don't think this machine will get to 752 degrees if I'm reading this right.  I think I'm going to do like JB suggests and just call them and see if I can get someone on the line...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

He is a very smart man,, listen to him lol


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

well. That was awkward, but the man told me he'd refund my money...will send me a return label for the original press to be returned (the one that didn't work the first time). He said he rarely has any problems with this machine, but he'll refund my money. And then he hung up. ? We'll see how this plays out. Should I be lucky enough to get my money back, I think I'll definitely be purchasing a more reputable machine and I will DEFINITELY be reading the tutorials from Alpha Supply and will probably have one of you guys HERE with me before I plug the darn thing in! 

Thanks so much for making me feel a little better about this and for all the great advice here...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm glad to hear things are working out. It sounds like the vendor is trying to take the high road and that is admirable. I think this speaks volumes about his character. ..... JB


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree, Service is everything in our Business,s Well almost everything,, great lesson for us, all to Remember .
speaking of lessons,, 
I am just posting How to make a Rhinestone Transfer Lesson #3.
Go Check it out,,


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree. Thank you for suggusting that I call them. On this note, I'll have to say goodnight...it's time to head home. I hope you all have a great evening and truly do thank you for your insight and support. I'll let you know when I get another machine...I'm not taking a step until I have you guys here with me! <hugs>


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

good night sonja


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok. check for a small nut or something on the top. Mine came closed, with a screw through a hole in the top to keep it closed while shipping, or carrying. I bet there is something on the top keeping it down.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Great suggestion Greg !!!, I never considered this. I was thinking she could see it was melted and this may not be the case. If your right the press could be fine. This is a good reason to post issues here,because not everyone looks at issues the same way. .... JB


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought my mug press from scalediscounters.com. It works fine, runs hot, but if I keep it under 380 I'm OK. That's the one that started the small fire the first time I used it.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> I am just posting How to make a Rhinestone Transfer Lesson #3.
> Go Check it out,,


Thanks Sandy, you give such good advice on these things.
Thanks for that


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris, we are all her to learn and share,, 
thank you!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

tz4all said:


> I told you I bought it cheap...


 call the owner of the company and tell him to reurn your money or you will tell 50,000 of your close friends where you bought it. did you use your credit card? Call them as well and get a REFUND..


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

gmille39 said:


> Ok. check for a small nut or something on the top. Mine came closed, with a screw through a hole in the top to keep it closed while shipping, or carrying. I bet there is something on the top keeping it down.


I came to post this. Bet that's the problem.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

badalou said:


> call the owner of the company and tell him to reurn your money or you will tell 50,000 of your close friends where you bought it. did you use your credit card? Call them as well and get a REFUND..


Lou, she said she already talked to the company and they told her that they are going to refund her money, its on page 2


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> Lou, she said she already talked to the company and they told her that they are going to refund her money, its on page 2


Too much to read. Did not see that.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

That was what I figured  I do that all the time hehe.


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, all...thank you for following up with more suggestions. I've looked at this machine over and over and cannot find where there might be a screw holding it in place. ? I've unscrewed and rescrewed the tension knob, but that didn't help. There is a screw at the top just under the handle, but that doesn't seem to be it either...when I unscrewed it, there was nothing...not exactly sure what it was there for, to be honest. I'm sure it's for SOMETHING...mechanical, I'm not. 

I looked closer at the foam and poked a little at it...it actually doesn't seem to be melted...at least on the edges. It might be in the middle and it's still not coming open at all. 

Lou, he was very nice in offering me a refund and I have to say that they were very prompt in answering the phone both times I've had to call (though having to make either call was not for good reasons.) I tend to learn these things the hard way...


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

So happy that you were given a refund. I plugged in my cap press not knowing that the switch was already "on" and it sparked off & knocked out the power on the side of the house where the plug is. I had to have a electrician come out & get everything working again. We all make mistakes...some just a little costlier than others


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree, Nikki...my mistakes are usually really really good ones and really really costly!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Sonya, you remind me of "I love Lucy"! Glad all is okay now. If this fella is going to give you your money back, I'd take the money and not look back. 

You can repurchase an new press, and skip trying to clean up or work with this one. Plus, if the damage may be in the center like you say, this press could run "hot" in the center, and it's best when a press gives good consistant heat across the platen.

Good luck to you. Some of the forum sponsors offer discounts to forum members on products. I bought my Stahl's Mighty Press from Specialty Graphics Supply. The press had the features I was looking for, and with the discount, the price was right. 

I hope your next press venture goes wayyyyyyyyy better for you. 

Always have the upper platen raised unless you are pressing a shirt.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lben said:


> One thing I have learned is to shut off the power strip to my machines when I'm not right there...


Power strips and heat presses sound a bit scary to me. 

One of the things always talked about on the forum is using an extention cord that is rated heavy duty (about 20 amp) to handle the press properly.

Is the power strip set up the same way? Heavy duty?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> Actually, I've told this many times, but try falling asleep while pressing and have the thing auto open and have the handle wack you in the chin and almost knock you out. That's stupid.


OMG!! Thats not stupid, but very very funny!! You are a very dedicated man to sleep inbetween pressings! LOL


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Robin, this IS too funny, isn't it? I really needed that laugh yesterday. Kelly...I LOVE Lucy and am glad to be in her company!!  It really was a very LUCY day for me yesterday....


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Sonya, Im still wondering if there is a clip someplace holding the top platen in place.

It is all very funny, and Im sure it wasnt when it all happened. Stuff happens and I think OMG how could I be so stupid, but after Ive cooled off or gotten out of panic mode it usually is pretty funny.

Let us know how the return and refund go.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep I agree Robin, it does sound like something is locking it down, since the edges dont look melted. I would call the company and ask them if there is a safety bolt on the press somewhere, that you might not see it right off.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> Yep I agree Robin, it does sound like something is locking it down, since the edges dont look melted. I would call the company and ask them if there is a safety bolt on the press somewhere, that you might not see it right off.


 Great idea ! I would think the guy would have mentioned this,but maybe he wasn't thinking. I hope you find the answer and let us know. ... JB


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I would think it would mention something in the instructions.
Unless they put them on the platen, then closed it. Wouldn't that be a hoot. 
Well, manybe not.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey you never know haha, sometimes you find things and think what the heck were they thinking, I guess they forgot to tell me about this  but it happens haha. It does make you question since she cant see any melted pad.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> Hey you never know haha, sometimes you find things and think what the heck were they thinking, I guess they forgot to tell me about this  but it happens haha. It does make you question since she cant see any melted pad.


 
That was an excellent observation you guys.. I know I just assumed since Sonya said it was melted, it's melted. 

But, yeah, maybe Sonya... it's not - and you just thought that because it won't open... 

Hey, if there is just no screw to be found to release it, maybe the handle is defective.


----------



## laras4labs (Sep 16, 2008)

tz4all said:


> I finally decided to buy a heat press and because I'm so very new to this, I went cheap...and it's a good thing. The first one arrived last week and did not work. (I've read over and over and over again here how this is really a mistake, but did I listen?) Anyway, the company sent out another one and I got it today.
> 
> I plugged it in and was looking at the instructions and got called to the store floor. I was gone longer than expected and when I came back, my machine was MELTED shut. I had not read the instructions yet and when I plugged it in, the machine was already in the 'on' position....And, NOW, the d)*(&^%$# thing is welded shut.
> 
> Is this NOT the stupidest, dumbest, hairbrained thing ever for someone to finally get a machine and melt it within the first 30 minutes of receipt?!!


 
I broke my nose last week at Wal-Mart while walking and texting and I didn't see that the automatic glass door didn't open automatically. After all of the swearing and bleeding and carrying on that i did, I noticed a surveillance camera right by the door. Hopefully I'm not on tape. Talk about stupid. I'm still embarassed.


----------



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Now that sounds like a sitcom scene! Hope everything heals well!

Sonya, I haven't had my "unsmooth moment" with the press yet, but no doubt I will! And Alpha Supply was very helpful when I got a defective item from them. They made it right in just a few days.

Paintergirl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

laras4labs said:


> I broke my nose last week at Wal-Mart while walking and texting and I didn't see that the automatic glass door didn't open automatically. After all of the swearing and bleeding and carrying on that i did, I noticed a surveillance camera right by the door. Hopefully I'm not on tape. Talk about stupid. I'm still embarassed.


 
No way!! Thanks for being brave enough to share this... holy cow... hope you're feeling better now, but I gotta say... if your nose didn't bleed, and if I was your friend and I was there with you, I would have been cracking up at you! 

I got a stupid one... I'm supposed to wear glasses when I drive and one night (a long time ago) on my way to the bar, I took a wrong turn. 

Instead of taking the jughandle to cross over the highway, I ended up turning a bit too early and going into the bank/strip mall parking lot. 

The jughandle was a smooth exit - but the bank lot was more like a "T" to the highway. I was going highway speed of course when I exited to what I thought was the ramp.

In the car, I'm hitting my head on the ceiling, off the window, bouncing around wondering "wth is going on?" and when things finally calmed down I stopped the car... only to discover I was in some parking lot, and had just mowed over a couple of curbs and nice landscaping. (If John reads this, I was in my 69 Nova, thing was a tank!)

Laughing I said, well this isn't where I want to be, but not being able to see too well, I couldn't find the exit and had to follow all the curbs in the lot until I found the one that lead me out...

Oh well, your walking into a closed door reminded me of that mishap.. hahaa. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better Sonya, I just printed my first T-shirt today - and this is it...









It was for my 20 month old son and was supposed to say - 'Everybody Pay attention to me!' But as you can see it didn't quite turn out how I wanted... I don't understand - it looked fine on the transfer paper! 

Hope you get your press sorted out! Good luck!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

laras4labs said:


> I broke my nose last week at Wal-Mart while walking and texting and I didn't see that the automatic glass door didn't open automatically. After all of the swearing and bleeding and carrying on that i did, I noticed a surveillance camera right by the door. Hopefully I'm not on tape. Talk about stupid. I'm still embarassed.


Hopefully you were on tape. File a suit against Wal-Mart because the door didn't open, and you hurt yourself.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

tz4all said:


> Hi, all...thank you for following up with more suggestions. I've looked at this machine over and over and cannot find where there might be a screw holding it in place. ?


So the clamshell has never been opened? What brand press is it?


----------



## laras4labs (Sep 16, 2008)

You are all so funny. We all seem to have our moments, don't we? My nose is healing, but I have a nice knot on the bridge and had adhesive from the tape all over my face that wouldn't come off for anything. I finally used some Oops to get it all off earlier even though the warning label states "If product comes into contact with skin....well, you know. It was funny, but dang it, it hurt like hell when it happened.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

badalou said:


> call the owner of the company and tell him to reurn your money or you will tell 50,000 of your close friends where you bought it. did you use your credit card? Call them as well and get a REFUND..


 
This is distrubing to me. Especially from someone that sells his own products. Telling her to threaten the man cuz of her own mistake is distrubing. 
I'd say its unamerican but that probably happens more than can be imagined. Threaten to ruin or spread bad news about a business cuz of your own mistakes. Thats shameful behaviour. Shameful.

Oh and I dropped my Tee square shortly after getting it and it broke. Who thought it wouldn't survive a 3 1/2 foot drop. So if I don't get a new one or a refund or both I am going to tell 25000 of my friends (I don't get out as much)

TZ4ALL glad to hear he's gonna take care of ya otherwise.

Mark


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

My very first customer ordered 2 travel mugs. Well you can buy a case of them for $163 or you can buy individual ones for $6 each + S/H. OK, the first ones I tried in my mug press and scorched them. For some reason I didn't realize that SS heats up faster than ceramic so it shouldn't stay in the press as long... First 3 ruined. Ordered 3 more, and some mug wraps, and an oven to cook them in. 

I made the first practice one using Hanes Sublimation software. And it came out perfectly, except the colors just weren't vibrant enough. I was learning how to use CorelDraw while I was waiting for the new equipment & supplies and the print came out strong in color, and I was so excited that yes, I didn't realize that CorelDraw doesn't automatically mirror images when printing them, so these were supposed to say Bride 2 Be and Groom 2 Be. Which they do, unfortunately you have to hold them in front of a mirror if you want to read them! 

I finally got it right on the 3rd try. So I got $54 for the 2 travel mugs, and spent $64 on the mugs for a net loss of $10. The good news is that I learned a painful lesson about CorelDraw, and I now have wraps, an oven, and 3 mug presses!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad its not just me. 

The picture below is of a coaster I did yesterday, purely as a present for someone's 65th birthday.

This was done with sublimation and as you can see, it didn't turn out at all well. The transfer paper really stuck incredily well to the coaster. 

I don't really do coasters, but had a few blanks in a draw. I was particularly annoyed as this particular coaster was described as 'The Rolls Royce of coasters' in the advertising blurb. It made me wonder what the 'lesser' products would have turned out like.

I was curious as to why it gripped the transfer paper so well? Taking a closer look at the other blanks, I then had my answer. It would have helped if I'd realised they were actually protected by a thin protective film. 

The second one turned out perfectly (after it was fused *without* its protective film).


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, guys...I'm sorry it's taken me so long to get back here and give an update. The update is that there really isn't an update. No refund and no return fedex slip to return the machines (either of them.) I'm not surprised at all, not upset...just disappointed that the first machine didn't work and I killed the replacement. So...I sit here looking at 2 machines that are totally useless to me otherwise. I feel like the company will want them back at some point, so I'm going to just put them to the side until they do. In the meantime, I'm actively looking for another one to get me going.

Thanks for the surprising and funny stories from all of you. Rickyyyyyyyyyy...I'm hooommmme.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear, Sonya, at least you have a good sense of humor about it at the end there. Good for you, and good luck to you....


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sonya,
I wish you lived closer,, i have a extra machine you could use till you got this straightened out,,,


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you! I tell you, I really do feel like Lucy. I decided to purchase another press (went with the Sunie) and got it in yesterday. Well. I am truly shaking my head...I tried pressing a few shirts and ruined about 6. I did get a little better though!  The first few, I was going by the recomended heat/timing on the transfers and it just wasn't enough. When I went to peel them off, it was just a mess. I tried to be careful with it, trying not to go too slow or too fast pulling the sheet off the transfer, but I finally realized that it wasn't staying in the press long enough and I upped the temp from 365 to 375. On the last one, it came off ALMOST perfectly using 375 degrees and 26 seconds....BUT....there was 2 little small edges that didn't quite lay and adhere all the way so what did Lucy do?!! Stuck it back on the machine and put the paper on the transfer (thinking INCORRECTLY that it would peel away without damaging the transfer.) When I peeled the paper off, the design tried to come up with it. Now this almost perfect shirt is ruined and belongs in my nightshirt drawer (along with the others.) Hey. My burgler will get a kick out of me, right?! 

Suggestions for this Lucy-persona??? (and, you know...for all the money I've spent, I could have purchased a good new brand name press from the get-go....anyone out there still doing the research...learn from me. Just wait and get the brand name and be done with it...but don't KILL it. Maybe you can learn from Lucy.)


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You'll probably need to check the temperature of the platen and check for cool spots.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

tz4all said:


> Suggestions for this Lucy-persona???


Hi Sonya (AKA Lucy),

My first order of T-shirts got lost in the mail and I got tired of waiting for them so I got out some old Tees and used them. I tried ChromaBlast and regular transfers. Both came out perfectly the first time. Yeah, I was shocked too, especially after the first fiasco with my mug press & the small fire. 

Make sure your press is in farenheit and not celcius. 

Make sure you are using light pressure - that means set the press (in advance while it's cold with a shirt in there) to be completely closed with only enough pressure to be able to close with a couple of fingers, not your whole hand or using any strength. Now before you apply the transfer, put your shirt on the *heated press* and apply light pressure for 5-10 seconds. That will dry out your shirt. Now place your transfer down on the shirt (shirt on bottom, transfer on top) and place some plain copy paper on top of your transfer paper and again with light pressure and 375 degrees F. press for 23-30 seconds. Peel while still hot and if it doesn't come out right and you haven't completely pulled it off, you can put it back down and repress it for another 5-10 seconds. When you peel, start in one corner and pull in a continuous motion.

My biggest headache with T-shirts is getting everything lined up correctly. I have one of those T-Square its that Lou came up with, but I still manage to get things off center. But then I did buy irregular shirts to practice on, maybe they're crooked and not my eyeballs.


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Loretta, thanks so much for this insight! I just did another shirt to see if I was better at it than yesterday. When I lifted the corner of the transfer to see if it was fine, it looked good...until I got it all the way peeled to the top and the top corner wasn't quite ready to be peeled yet. After all of this, I'm figuring there is a cold spot in the top left corner and the bottom right corner (some of those yesterday were in that spot also)... What can be done about these cold spots? Or is it a matter of adjusting the pressure again?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you pressing (jpss) transfer paper. Or are you using plastisol transfers?


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

I purchased transfers from Art Brands. hot peel.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sonja,turn your sunie to 385, I have a sunie, and 20 seconds.
I want you to do a expierement for me.
To make sure it is the press,
And do not press a PUff Transfer.
They are the hardest...
I want you to pre press the shirt,, get moisutre out, after you have let your press warm up and stabalize for at least 15 minutes..
Then prepress the shirt.
and put a transfer down, press, 20 seconds, unless it is a opague transfer then you need 30 seconds,,
and dark shirts take less time than a white shirt,'
ok, so peel for the bad corner first, while on press.
with the transfers you have to peel fast, not dilly dalliing around, or you will cool to much , and it will be hard to pull. 
The reason for the starting at the bad corner, is i want to make sure your transfer is not cooling to fast,, do not remove the shirt from the platen when peeling, 
Does this make sense.?
i also want to know what kind of transfers you are peeling.
Thanks,, I will wait for a answer. you can also cut your transfers up, and use peices so you dont waste a whole transfer,,, and shirt, on your tester shirts you can even print on the insides,, lol


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Sandy Jo, I'm sorry I'm just now getting back to the forum. I've tried and ruined several more shirts and have come back for some advice. I actually purchased a few transfers from Art Brands and a few from X-It. The ones from X-It say to heat the press to 385-400 and press no more than 8 seconds. I've done that, but they are still not coming out the way I'd like them to. For these, they are simple 'one liner' designs like "Doesn't Play Well with Others"... and it has a red border around the words. Well...the transfer comes off great with the exception of the red border. It's not wanting to come off right. It's sort of faded looking because it's not all coming off the paper. Does anyone do these type transfers and have advice for what works with red borders?

Also, the ones that I had written about here a few days ago were from Art Brands and it was a large one with a pumkin and hat in the middle with wording all around it. I upped the temp to 400 and the time to 35 seconds and increased the pressure...and that seems to be working for those now. I think I just needed to play more with the machine settings. I'll eventually get it. Lucy and me, we're thick. :-D

Maybe I'll get it all figured out and someone reading this silly string will learn from my mistakes....


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

my normal temp, is 385 20 seconds,, watch out for those puff transfers tho they are very hard to get right,,,
I also have a doesnt play well with other transfer,, i got mine off ebay, and they do not transfer well, so i put them on, and then i dont peel the paper,, and i throw it the washing machine to take the paper off. Otherwise it is a older transfer and sticks,,,,,
If you need anymore help, please just ask,,,


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I had issues with red on stock transfers, more pressure helped me resolve the problem. I am sorry to hear of your problems, but I remember starting out having the same issues with some transfers and others worked fine, I ended up with a new top platen (I had purchased a used press). Now the press works great. I really do think your platen is not heating properly and you need to test it. Since it is brand new Sunie should support you and help resolve the problem. In either case I still had problems and it took awhile to get well versed in doing transfers. I like that Monkey specifically said not to try a puff transfer, my first one was a foil, aw what a mess and I blew about $10 on it. I still wear it around the house or under layers...


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Check the recommendation of the transfer makers, and then check your press pressure. You may need more pressure. Usually medium, to medium heavy works for me.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay... i had the same problem with the red ink not transfering properly, and solved my problem by using a wash cloth or a sock lol. What you want do is press the transfer that has the red ink on it and then rub the spot that has the red ink with a cloth or sock, then peel, letme know if it work's. Goodluck.


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, guys...thanks so much for the suggestions! Since I wrote this a few minutes ago, I've been going to town getting some shirts done...but still afraid of the red lined ones. I'll try the sock suggestion and will let you know. Sandy Jo, does washing it really leave all the red on? That's amazing you figured that out!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

it doesnt always work, but sometimes,, it works depends on what kind of transfers,, worked on hot split, for me,, and cold peel that wouldnt come off for nothing,, Cut up a transfer and get one T and use all differnet techniques,, on that one shirt,,,


----------

